# solid nodule vs fluid filled nodule



## gccruiser

Does anyone know that if a _thyroid nodule_ is _solid_ vs _fluid filled _which is more prevalent to be malignant? I heard and read if it is _solid _the chances are greater to be malignant. Is this true? I'm reading also it makes no difference because only 90-95% of any nodule is benign. Anyone have experience with this that can answer? Thank you
G Crews
explode


----------



## Octavia

In general, solid tends to be more of a cause for concern about cancer.


----------



## gccruiser

Octavia said:


> In general, solid tends to be more of a cause for concern about cancer.


Thank you *Octavia*...for your response. I'll just go in, have the biopsy, and await results, and hope and pray the nodules are benign. It was just reassuring to read and hear that 90-95% of any nodules are benign.


----------



## Octavia

Yes...most nodules are nothing to worry about. Many, many people have nodules, and most don't even know it.

Try not to worry too much.


----------



## brookshire

Fluid filled ones are more uncomfortable. At least that's what the doc told me.


----------

